# Ich bestell die Hardware jetzt in der Form



## calotchro (3. April 2013)

Hi,
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/nachtelemitndgjv2rbti.png
so hab ich es jetzt bei mindfactory zsm erstellt und denke das es so für meine Ansprüche Perfect ist , vorher hatte ich ein zsm Erstellung bei Conrad , aber die wollten aufeinmal mehr Geld (filialpreise sind teurer als online preise, (wusst ich nicht)) 

Werde noch ein lüfter für das gehäuse front nehmen und euch bitten einfach abzustimmen welchen cpu lüfter ich nehmen soll , weil ich mich nicht entscheiden kann .



hier die Kanidaten...
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/desoc0slnf723.png
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/deswxkuh60o5zm.png


----------



## bmwbleifuss (3. April 2013)

warum nimmt du nicht den Prozessor als K Variante ist zudem sogar noch günstiger und ein Z77 Bord?

Auch wenn du nicht übertakten willst oder kannst so hast du diese Option für später dennoch offen mit den Teilen

Als CPU Kühler würde ich entweder den EKL Brocken oder den Scyte Mugen nehmen beide haben beste Bewertungen bei MF

den Warenkorb kann man bei MF im übrigen veröfentlichen und hier direkt posten


----------



## calotchro (3. April 2013)

ich will jah nicht takten und wenn ich den rechner i.wann verkaufen sollte , weiß der liebe käufer , ich hab damit kein taktscheisse verrichtet ,... ist der rest sons OK.


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2013)

Was gibt es denn noch für CPUs? Über 200€ für nen 3570 ist was viel, schau mal, was ein 3470 kostet, der ist auch nicht merkbar langsamer.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (3. April 2013)

calotchro schrieb:


> ich will jah nicht takten und wenn ich den rechner i.wann verkaufen sollte , weiß der liebe käufer , ich hab damit kein taktscheisse verrichtet ,... ist der rest sons OK.



Interresantes Argument 

dann reicht wie Herboy gepostet hat der 3470 Dicke


----------



## calotchro (3. April 2013)

kannst du den bitte mit die 2e vergleichen , ich glaub ich nehm den 2ten , weil er etwas nicht hat was ich begrüsse , nämlich den iGpu . 

*1> Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX

2> Intel Core i5 3350P 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX*

hier die links die eh nicht funzen werden . 

Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
Intel Core i5 3350P 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks


was mir nur aufgefallen ist , ist die Max. Turbotakt (sagt mir nix)


----------



## bmwbleifuss (3. April 2013)

na ja ne iGPU kann sehr nützlich sein wenn mit der Grafkkarte was nicht stimmt oder wie bei mir passiert die PCi Ex. Grafikkarte nicht erkannt worden ist und ein Biosupdate mit der iGpu durchführen musste erst



> was mir nur aufgefallen ist , ist die Max. Turbotakt (sagt mir nix)



Das ist der Boosttakt einer CPU der gefahren wird wenn Leistung gebraucht wird


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2013)

Nimm den 3470, der passt und hat für Notfälle auch eine integrierte Grafikeinheit.


----------



## calotchro (3. April 2013)

oder den > 
Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX


nimmt sich doch nix , oder , mir gefällt die zahl besser ,[dugg und weg !]


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2013)

ob die CPU nun 0,1 GHz mehr oder weniger hat, ist echt egal. Das merkst Du nicht.


----------



## calotchro (4. April 2013)

hab das jetzt so bestellt und überwiesen > mit den i5 3350P (spricht mich an) und ohne cpu kühler , (irgendwann vllt)

46429 	Intel Core i5 3350P 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	1 x 	€ 171,78* 	€ 171,78* 	 

  	8428639 	Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	1 x 	€ 85,35* 	€ 85,35* 	 

  	46489 	2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 660 DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	1 x 	€ 193,99* 	€ 193,99* 	 

  	8382414 	8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	1 x 	€ 63,96* 	€ 63,96* 	 

  	8452796 	LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	1 x 	€ 15,88* 	€ 15,88* 	 

  	8411196 	1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	1 x 	€ 63,19* 	€ 63,19* 	 

  	8454756 	450 Watt Seasonic G-Series Modular 80+ Gold
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	1 x 	€ 79,33* 	€ 79,33* 	 

  	8405465 	BitFenix Shinobi Deutschland/Window Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot/gold 	1 x 	€ 67,61* 	€ 67,61* 	 

  	8310131 	120x120x25 Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB12 900U/m 11dB(A) Schwarz
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	1 x 	€ 5,89* 	€ 5,89* 	 



Zwischensumme: 	€ 746,98*


Versandkosten: 	+ € 0,00  


inkl. 19% UST: 	€ 119,27


Summe: 	€ 746,98*


----------



## bmwbleifuss (4. April 2013)

Bei der CPU reicht der Box Kühler locker aus, so schlecht sind Diese nicht.

Sag mal bescheid wie du mit deinem System dann zufrieden bist, sobald es denn läuft.
mfg


----------



## calotchro (4. April 2013)

moin,

Werd ich machen! ich werd euch wegen dem zsm bau eh noch nerven  zuvor hab ich sie mir immer zsm bauen lassen , diesmal will ich 's lernen und ordenliche machen. Die händler die es für 20€ machen/anbieten machen es schnell schnell und das sieht immer unschön aus . 


Der >  120x120x25 Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB12 900U/m 11dB(A) Schwarz - Hardware,

...ist ok für das front des shinobi's, dieser hat nur ein Hecklüfti...


BitFenix Shinobi Deutschland/Window Midi Tower ohne Netzteil


----------



## bmwbleifuss (4. April 2013)

Ja den Lufi kannst du nehmen, der ist Top


----------



## calotchro (4. April 2013)

der passt auch vorne ans shinobi? ps. dreht der immer nur eine konstante geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2013)

Der dreht immer mit 900U/min, was bei 120mm aber nicht sehr laut sein dürfte. Und es passen beim Shinobi vorne bis zu 2x 120mm rein


----------



## calotchro (4. April 2013)

ja aber einer reicht doch oder nicht ? ich muss eh bis eine woche warten die haben die können erst in 1-2 wochen liefern , ich muss die zähne zsm beissen .
wo sollt ich das laufwerk hier einbauen , ganz oben , es soll optimlat für die kühlung sein ?


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2013)

Es reicht ein Lüfter vorne locker. 

Und welches Laufwerk meinst Du? DVD kommt eh nach ganz oben, und Festplatte(n): ich würd die so einbauen, dass der Lüfter nicht verdeckt wird, aber dass die Platte vlt ein bisschen von der Luft mit abbekommt. Aber selbst wenn alle Einbauschächte zugebaut wären, würd immer noch genug Luft reinkommen.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (5. April 2013)

Steht der PC auf dem Boden, würde ich es ganz oben reinbauen.
Steht der PC auf dem Schreibtisch oder etwas erhöht kanns auch tiefer eingebaut werden. Es ist dann besser zugänglich


----------



## calotchro (5. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es reicht ein Lüfter vorne locker.
> 
> Und welches Laufwerk meinst Du? DVD kommt eh nach ganz oben, und Festplatte(n): ich würd die so einbauen, dass der Lüfter nicht verdeckt wird, aber dass die Platte vlt ein bisschen von der Luft mit abbekommt. Aber selbst wenn alle Einbauschächte zugebaut wären, würd immer noch genug Luft reinkommen.


 

ich hab jah nur diese teile , mehr hab ich nicht bestellt  

Intel Core i5 3350P 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX

Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 660 DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

*LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk*

*1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm)       *

450 Watt Seasonic G-Series Modular 80+ Gold

BitFenix Shinobi Deutschland/Window Midi Tower ohne Netzteil

120x120x25 Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB12 900U/m 11dB(A) Schwarz


----------



## bmwbleifuss (5. April 2013)

Ja und des reicht doch, oder wo genau siehst du da jetz ein Probem?


----------



## calotchro (5. April 2013)

die haben mir schon ein teil der ware versandt, *komisch *! cpu , mobo, ram, grafikk. und laufwerk wurden schon an dhl überreicht . warum zahlen die lieben netten händler 2x versand ? NT und gehäuse . sind erst i.wann, am neunten april verfügbar (angeblich)


----------



## bmwbleifuss (5. April 2013)

Oft stimmen die Versandtermine nicht mit dem überein was online angegeben ist, kann sein das du schon alles bekommst. Oder du bekommst dann noch mal ne Nachlieferung. Die Online Händler haben mit DHL oft Festverträge da spielst kostentechnisch keine Rolle wie oft die etwas versenden.


----------



## calotchro (5. April 2013)

das sie nur ein teil raus gesendet haben , weiss ich definitiv (e-mail bestätigung usw.)  hab da jetzt nachträglich das  hier bestellt , wisst ihr welcher der neure ist , der soll nämlich der bessere sein .


----------



## bmwbleifuss (6. April 2013)

die True Spirit unterscheiden sich hauptsächlich in der anzahl der Heatpipes, je mehr vorhanden sind desto besser


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2013)

calotchro schrieb:


> die haben mir schon ein teil der ware versandt, *komisch *! cpu , mobo, ram, grafikk. und laufwerk wurden schon an dhl überreicht . warum zahlen die lieben netten händler 2x versand


 Die großen Shops haben eh Verträge mit DHL, so dass das nicht sooo teuer ist, zwei Pakete zu verschicken, und das Gehäuse kommt idR sowieso in einem eigenen Paket bzw. wird in dessen normaler Verpackung versendet.

und dass die das eine schonmal losschicken, ist auch klar: die allermeisten Kunden würden meckern, wenn man die Sachen NICHT losschickt, da in den Bestellungen oftt Teile drin sind, die die Kunden auch schon früher gebrauchen könnten. Die wissen ja nicht, ob Du nicht vlt auch ohne Gehäuse und Netzteil den Rest Deiner Bestellung schon für andere PCs vorgesehen hast. Die wissen ja nicht, dass es für DICH erst Sinn macht, wenn alle Teile da sind.


----------



## calotchro (6. April 2013)

naja, ich hab mich eigentlich gefreut das das shinobi schon da ist , hab in den anleitung geblättert und die angst ich ich vor dem zusammen  bau hab wird immer weniger xD ps. der händler sagte mir am tele. : Gehäuse schicken wir immer extra/separat zu ! Ob da jetzt aber was 100%iges dran ist weiss ich nicht , ist jah auch nebensächlich .Würde aber sinn machen , weil der Paketbote nicht die ganzen kartons aufeinmal hochtragen kann . oder etwa doch ?

ps. in der anleitung steht das man das laufwerk ganz oben hin macht und die HDD in den 3ten fach von unten gezählt.


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2013)

calotchro schrieb:


> naja, ich hab mich eigentlich gefreut das das shinobi schon da ist , hab in den anleitung geblättert und die angst ich ich vor dem zusammen bau hab wird immer weniger xD ps. der händler sagte mir am tele. : Gehäuse schicken wir immer extra/separat zu ! Ob da jetzt aber was 100%iges dran ist weiss ich nicht , ist jah auch nebensächlich .Würde aber sinn machen , weil der Paketbote nicht die ganzen kartons aufeinmal hochtragen kann . oder etwa doch ?


 Das ist nciht der Grund, aber ein Paket mit dem gehäuse und dem Rest müsste halt riesig sein, das macht dann keinen Sinn und ist auch unnötig. Gehäuse werden an sich immer einzeln verschickt, und deren normale Packung "ist" idr dann auch das Paket. 

Es KÖNNTE sein, dass die in Deinem Fall die Pakcung mit dem Netzteil dann ins Gehäuse mitreinlegen, damit es "ein Paket" bleibt.




> ps. in der anleitung steht das man das laufwerk ganz oben hin macht und die HDD in den 3ten fach von unten gezählt.


 kannst du an sich machen, wie Du willst, aber "3. von unten" ist vermutlich ne Position, in der kein Lüfter behindert werden könnte, und DVD ganz oben ist halt üblich, da man idR das Gehäuse auf dem Boden stehen hat und das dann die angenehmste und am leichtesten zu erreichende Position zum DVD einlegen ist.


----------



## calotchro (7. April 2013)

welche vorkehr arbeiten könnte man schon treffen , wenn man den das geheuse schon hat ?


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2013)

calotchro schrieb:


> welche vorkehr arbeiten könnte man schon treffen , wenn man den das geheuse schon hat ?


 
Es kann ja sein, dass Du nen alten PC hast, und in dessen Gehäuse soll die neue Hardware, und die alte Hardware soll in das neue Gehäuse, weil das dann ein PC zB für Deine Elltern oder einen Kumpel oder so wird. 

Aber so oder so: der Shop hat eh nur ne Liste mit Artikelnummern und einen Status, ob die Artikel auf Lager sind oder nicht. Die wissen gar nicht, ob aus den Teilen nun ein PC zusammengebaut werden könnte oder nicht, die machen sich keine Gedanken drum, was der Kunde nun mit den einzelnen Teilen vorhat. Oft ist in der Bestellung aber auch was dabei, was der Kunde durchaus schon so früh wie möglich haben möchte, zB sagen wir mal einer bestellt ne externe Festpatte und ne Grafikkarte, möchte gerne möglichst bald ein bestimmtes Spiel spielen. Wenn dann die Graka nicht losgeschickt wird, nur weil es bei der Festplatte ne Lieferzeit von 2 Wochen gibt, wird der Kunde nicht erfreut sein... 

Daher wird natürlich, wenn es möglich ist, immer ein Teil schon verschickt, weil es im Zweifelsfall für den Kunden immer besser oder einfach nur "egal" ist, wenn er manche Teile früher bekommt, als wenn er ALLES erst "spät" bekommt.


----------



## calotchro (8. April 2013)

ok. wisst ihr ob das von mir bestellte cpu kühler (termalreight true sprint120) kühlpaste onboard hat oder nicht und ob es ein besseres paste gibt als die , die immer gratis dabei ist/sind ?


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2013)

Ich hatte bisher immer nur Kühler, bei denen ein kleines Tütchen Paste dabei war


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2013)

Wenn nicht, ist das auch nicht schlimm, die Paste kostet nur ein paar Euro


----------



## calotchro (9. April 2013)

ich hab jah das shinobi (germany edition) und da waren 2 abstandshalter im gehäuse vormontiert ,die ein etwas anderen form haben ,als die mitgelieferten. gibt es da ein grund ? (bei A4 und A5) mein mobo﻿ wird ein ATX sein !


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2013)

Die zwei sind vermutlich die, die bei jedem Boardformat immer vorhanden sind. Wichtig ist nur, dass alle am Ende gleichhoch sind, damit das Board auf einer Fläche aufliegt und nicht zB unter dem Loch rechts unten 0,5cm Luft sind.


----------



## calotchro (10. April 2013)

heut ist alles angekommen, ist die wärmeleitpaste die beim thermaright true sprint 120 dabei ist brauchbar ?


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2013)

ja sicher. Mag sein, dass eine "teure" Paste dann nochmal 2-3 Grad besser kühlt, oder dass Du WENN man übertaktet sogar 5 Grad rausholst, aber bei modernen Kühlern und CPUs sind die Temps eh so niedrig, dass es wurscht ist, ob Du nun 55 oder 52 oder 58 Grad hast


----------



## calotchro (10. April 2013)

bin grad am bauen , können magnete der hardware schaden zufügen ?


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2013)

ich denk schon - aber wozu hast Du denn Magnete da rumliegen? ^^


----------



## calotchro (10. April 2013)

hab paar schrauben daran gemagnetet  aber ich denke magnet ist nur schlecht für memorys?


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2013)

Ach so, Du meinst nen Schraubendreher mit Magnetkopf? Nee, da brauchst Du Dir so oder so noch keine Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## calotchro (11. April 2013)

wo kommwn die anti vibration strips hin ? (thermaright )


----------



## svd (11. April 2013)

Und? Schon rausgefunden? Die Anti Vibratioin Strips kommen dort hin, wo die Übertragung von Vibrationen unterbunden werden sollen.
Zwischen Cpu Lüfter und dem Kühlkörper. Je nach Modell also dort, wo die Ecken des Lüfterrahmens auf dem Kühlkörper anlegen, oder dessen Seiten.


----------



## calotchro (11. April 2013)

Zwischen Cpu Lüfter und dem Kühlkörper war auch mein erster gedanke , aber das kühlkörper hat doch gar keine ebene fläche ?


----------



## svd (11. April 2013)

Das stimmt. aber die gehören auch einfach quer über die Lamellen, dort wo der Lüfterrahmen, montiert, aufliegt.


----------



## calotchro (11. April 2013)

also einfach die strippen in den teils scharfkantigen lamelln rein quetschen ?


----------



## svd (11. April 2013)

Nicht reinquetschen, einfach darüberkleben. Hmm, gibts keine Anleitung mit Schemata, oder so? Das ist ja fies.

Wenn das bei dir Streifen sind, dann ungefähr so.


----------



## calotchro (11. April 2013)

ah ok ! nein die anleitung ist auf EN, mit relativ wenigen bildern .


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2013)

Da war doch sicher ne kleine Anleitung dabei, steht da nix drin?


----------



## calotchro (11. April 2013)

ich habs jah jetzt in zsm arbeit mit svd , hin bekommen


----------



## calotchro (11. April 2013)

muss man die HDD und 's laufwerk zusätzlich mit schrauben sichern , bei mir waren keine schrauben dabei ?


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2013)

Schrauben müssten an sich beim Gehäuse dabei sein, und hast Du keine mehr vom alten Gehäuse?

Und´/oder es geht mit Hilfe von Schienen, die beim Gehäuse dabei sind, da gibt es welche, die ohne Schrauben gehen, und andere mit. Schau Dir halt mal die Anleitung des Gehäuses an, da steht so was drin, das geht auch schneller als hier zu posten.


----------



## calotchro (11. April 2013)

ich hab die hdd jetzt mit dem dreh clip dinger fest gemacht , reicht das (die aus kunststoff) ich lass mir zeit bei bau , weil ich 's das erste mal mache und heil raus kommen will.


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2013)

Das kann man nur sagen, wenn man das Gehäuse kennt. Wenn da dabeisteht "schraubenlose Montage", dann reicht es natürlich, ne Schiene oder Clips oder Hebelchen zu nutzen.

Tests doch mal an der HDD, ob man die ohne viel Aufwand nach hinten rausziehen kann - wenn nein, dann ist alles in Butter. Das Fixieren ist ja nur dazu da, damit selbst beim Transport die Platte nicht rausrutscht und evlt. das Mainboard beschädigt. Wenn man den PC nie bewegt, müsste man die Platten nicht mal in einen Schacht einführen


----------



## calotchro (11. April 2013)

gilt das auch fürs laufwerk?


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2013)

ja klar, wobei da - WENN überhaupt - eher das Problem wäre, dass es sich leicht verschiebt und nicht mehr "schön" mit der Gehäusefront zusammanpasst - runterfallen ins innere kann ein DVD-LW an sich nicht, dafür isses zu leicht bezogen auf seine Größe, und die Kabel drücken es auch immer ein wenig "nach vorne"


----------



## calotchro (11. April 2013)

ich bin bei den verbindungen > kabelmanagment , 

der grosse riesen stecker vom NT geht in PCB? der würdet nirgenswo sons rein passen ?


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2013)

Siehe Boardhandbuch. Die Stecker passen auch eh immer nur da drauf, wo sie hingehören.


----------



## calotchro (11. April 2013)

also idiotensicher ?


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2013)

Ja, auf den Steckern steht oft auch noch drauf, wofür die da sind. Und die mit nur 4pin passen auch nur in eine Richtung drauf - mit VIEL Gewalt ginge es auch "falsch", aber wenn der Stecker ein gutes Stück ohne feste zu drücken über die Buchse passt, dann isses auch der richtige Stecker.

Nur bei den kleinen Steckern vom Gehäuse zum Board (Power Reset, LED) musst Du halt genau im Boardhandbuch nachsehen, wobei zum Betrieb an sich eh nur der Power-Switch wirklich nötig ist


----------



## calotchro (11. April 2013)

war eben mit dem rechner bei ein bekannten der wenig zeit hatte aber sich super auskennt (macht beruflich sowas) , der hat alles reingemacht bis auf die grafikkarte , weil ich die nicht mit hatte , nun meine frage , hat die asus gtx 660 > 6 oder 8 pin stecker ?


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2013)

Die hat vermutlich 6Pin, aber vlt dann eben 2 Stück. 8Pin haben an sich nur sehr wenige. Ansonsten schau mal nach GENAU Deinem Modell. Bei ner AMD 7950 zB haben die meisten 2x 6Pin, aber manche haben auch 1x 6pin und 1x 8pin.


----------



## calotchro (11. April 2013)

wenn es 6 sein sollten dann einfach die 2 stecker im geheuse rum flattern lassen ?


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2013)

Ja klar, es gibt bei Netzteilen immer Stecker, die man nicht braucht. Kannst die dann auch zB mit nem Kabelbinder an einer Strebe im Gehäuse festmachen, damit die dem Luftzug nicht im Weg stehen.


----------



## calotchro (11. April 2013)

wo kommt meine graka rein pci ex 4 oder pci ex 16, wenn 16 dann > wenig bis gar kein platz ?

Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 660 DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2013)

In den obersten PCIe x16-Slot, also den blauen, der am nächsten an der CPU ist. Aber warum sollte die Karte da keinen Platz haben?


----------



## calotchro (11. April 2013)

weiß nicht ich schätze die past nicht wegen dem termaright , aber muss noch mal gukken !


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2013)

Kann nicht sein - die Karte zeigt mit den Lüftern "nach unten", und der Kühler geht garantiert nicht so weit nach unten, dass er bis zum PCIe-Slot reicht ^^


----------



## calotchro (11. April 2013)

muss man sich eigentlich nur erden wenn man 's mobo anpakkt oder auch wegen der graka?


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2013)

Man sollte das immer tun, bevor man Hardware anfasst, die kein eigenes Gehäuse hat - also Mainboard, RAM, Grafikkarte...


----------



## calotchro (12. April 2013)

darf man den rechner so an die steckdose anschliessen (pics) 

Alle stecker sind soweit richtig angeschlossen (hoff ich sehr) und ich wollte bevor ich die paste draf mache schauen , ob die ganzen lüftis richtig herum drehen (den cpu lüfter will ich erstmal solo an den jeweiligen Stecker schliessen (cpu fan))

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/foto0061ve7quf3had.jpg

vllt kann jmd von euch auf den bildern irgendwelche fehler erkennen , wäre nett 

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/foto0063lynzja3v2s.jpg


ps. die graka passt , wie du gesagt hast problemlos rein ;_)


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2013)

Also, da kann man nicht 100% sagen, ob alles stimmt, aber es scheint so. ABer zwei Dinge:

- auf Bild 1 sieht man nicht, ob auch der 4Pin-Stecker links oben aufgesteckt ist - siehe hier http://s.cdon.com/media-dynamic/ima...h77_4xddr3_socket_1155_atx-19011914-xtra3.jpg  links oben die weiße Buchse mit 4 Löchern, da muss der passende Stromstecker vom Netzteil drauf
- auf dem 2. Bild: da kommt ein schwarzes Kabel von links und SCHEINT in den SATA-Port des Boards zu gehen - sieht das nur so aus, oder geht da wirklich rein? ^^


*Aber den CPU-Kühler solltest Du in jedem Falle auch erst montieren*.  Was soll das bringen zu schauen, ob die Lüfter richtig rum drehen? Die kann man doch auch leicht noch umdrehen, wenn der Kühler schon montiert ist ^^

Auf den Lüfterahmen sind normalerweise irgendwo Pfeile eingraviert, in welche Richtung die Luft geblasen wird. Falls nicht: meistens wird dann dahin geblasen, wo der AUfkleber auf dem Rotormittelteil ist.


----------



## calotchro (12. April 2013)

hier 'n paar bessere bilder , . kann man im bild 2 etwas verkehrt machen , was zum schaden führen kann ? >hab alle stecker ohne gewalt eingesteckt. Sind die blauen laufwerk/festplatten kabel richtig, hab i.wo mal gelesen das die neuen kabel weiss seien müssen ?


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2013)

Die Farben der Kabel sind völlig egal, da gibt es blaue, rote, gelbe, schwarze...  und die Stromstecker können nicht falsch passen. 


die Stecker im eingekreisten Bereich kann ich nicht beurteilen, da musst Du mit dem Handbuch vergleichen und schauen, was auf den jeweiligen kleinen Steckern draufsteht.


----------



## calotchro (14. April 2013)

hab den rechner jetzt in benutztung  ist hier die kabeklage OK?

http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/kp10307919j51vhdxbe.jpg


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2013)

Das ist kein Problem, das Kabel ist ja geschützt, und es wird da auch nicht so heiß, als das was schmelzen könnte


----------

